# My Little Dot



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Alright ignore anything and probably everything I have ever said about anything at all...

I fell in love with a picture on line of a little black puppy with a serious expression and beautiful eyes that seemed to look straight into my soul. I was very relieved that the eyes belonged to a little girl puppy from Victoria in Ollerton, who has been recommended on here - and I have always had a very soft spot for Jasper Black and other gorgeous Victoria pups....

Today we drove all the way from the south coast to collect Little Dot and bring her home. Having had a chat with Victoria and seeing mum (Katie/Kady - oops not sure which now) and dad (Fudge) we claimed our girl. She is a show cocker toy poodle cross and she is LOVELY 

She is tiny, with a soft wavy glossy black coat, dumbo ears, domed head, constantly waggy tail, a little tiny white stripe on her chest and the cutest white dot on her chin.

She was a complete star on the 4 hour plus journey home. She sat on Duncan's knee and watched the world go past for a way, then snuggled in and snoozed almost all the way back. She occasionally sat up to give kisses, drank a little water when it was offered and munched a little of her food.

By the time we got down here it was very wet. Kiki was horrified and barked at Dot, but they were soon doodling around the garden. All 3 dogs settled down in the lounge, with a respectful space around them. Just after 8, Dot took herself off to her crate having had her supper and a poop and a pee outside...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay! !!! She is beautiful!! How exciting. I am doing to know how three goes. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG she is so cute!! That second picture is the best. Her eyes make the heart melt You are very lucky!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay!!!! I knew it!!! I love her! What a beautiful little girl. Oh little Dot. She is going to love it with your family and she looks like she's fitting right in. Lucky girl! 

(Thanks for the sneaky peek! Made my night)

Perfect name too!! Little Dot! 

Congrats Marzi xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Inzi looks to be smiling!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mahusive congratulations to you all, little Dot looks like a little gem ...... Glad alls going well . Lucky Lizzie xxxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh how lovely, dotty looks adorable, and lizzies smile couldn't be any bigger! What young girl (or old in my case) doesnt yearn a puppy!? I'm sure Kiki and Inzi will love their little sis in no time - wait till she hits that beach.....in the winter brrrrrr xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

She looks gorgeous - can see why you fell in love with her


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Little Dot is totally gorgeous and munchable !
I think you were on Mairi's prediction list for two poos 

Val


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Soooo excited for you, congratulations! She is gorgeous, I love her little white patch on her chin, she is beautiful. She is one lucky girl and has got so much fun and great walks ahead of her, I am sure Kiki and Inzi will show her the ropes Great news x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a lovely post to find at half seven on a rainy Monday  She's gorgeous, remember Sooty and Sweep? I love the last photo, everyone seems to be smiling! Have fun


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks all - we are having plenty of fun. Little Dot seems out to prove that she is as perfect as a cavapoodliepoo. Slept all night. I woke her at 6:30. Crate clean and dry. Took her out and she peed and pooped. Ate her breakfast.
Lizzie enjoyed snuggling her while I took the other two for their walk and Duncan is now up to do the morning stint while I go to the hospital to see my Ma and her consultant...
Never a dull moment


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow congratulations. She is a little Dot too, so adorable. She looks like she has fitted in so well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow, you little sneak!! know wonder you fell for her, she is gorgeous, lovely picture with your daughter (did she know or was it a surprise to her?), looks like Dot is fitting in really well. Met a lovely Border collie cross poodle recently, perhaps you could have one of those next!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

What a lovely little Dot. Love picture number two cheeky also the one of the other dogs looking on she looks quite big in that one. Actually all the pictures are great.
I am sure her older siblings will show her the ropes.
:baby:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So far so good. 

Eating well, drinking well. Sleeping happily in her crate. Pooping and peeing outside (it is warm and sunny, so an easy day).
Kiki is happy enough with her outside and they chase around - Dot barks , but Kiki is a little less sure of her inside. Inzi ignores her completely outside, but was happy enough for Dot to lie down on her tail in the kitchen while I was preparing some casserol for supper. It took Inzi ages to allow Kiki to snuggle up to her, but obviously she is now resigned to puppies 

Lizzie was very surprised and very happy. Just in case we hadn't gone ahead with the puppy (life is a bit complicated at the moment with my mum) I hadn't told her as I didn't want her to be disappointed. Plus with the long journey I though it would be best if the car was calm and quiet. Duncan was the perfect puggy hugger as he is so laid back he is almost permanently horizontal


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome snuggle pictures

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Dot is so cute and tiny she sounds like the perfect little poo!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Perfect!! Love the pics!

Not surprised Dot is getting on so well with such a good family xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures all sounds good, they'll all get used to each other xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Shes scrummy Marzi, reminds me of our Alfie!  Must say I have a real soft spot for a black cockapoo.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi, huge congratulations! Little Dot is as cute as a button and she seems to be fitting in very well. Your daughter's smile says it all. What a fab surprise for her...and us too - although I knew it was only a matter of time, of course!  


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi!! What a surprise...and little dot sure is gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Dot the Poo .. absolutely wonderful news Marzi .. I skipped all the other threads when I saw this one .. so happy for you xxx


----------

